# Group/Bulk Delete(in recycle bin)



## renepaul (Nov 10, 2003)

Really need this feature. I have 268 episodes of Comedy Central Presents.
At least add a 4 button password if you are sure if you want to delete or thumbs down three times and enter. That way no one can complain about deleting by mistake.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

There is no NEED for this feature. It is a WANT.

The recently deleted takes up no space when the TiVo is calculating capacity for recording new content. Some like to keep this folder empty, but that is pure opinion and preference (though I will never understand why).


----------

